# Books featuring dogs.



## Raspberry (Sep 13, 2013)

It's hard to find any good animal novels that aren't about cats. 

The Wild Road? Cats.
Tailchaser's Song? Cats.
The Book Of Named? Cats.. Well sort of. 
Felidae? Cats.
Warrior Cats? _Cats_.

Even worse they're all about feral cats. Why can't I find one about a cat who lives comfortably with a owner? 

I know of a few about wild animals but I mainly want something about dogs. The only things I can find are stuff about humans that transform into dogs. No, I want normal dogs. 

Plague Dogs is the main novel to come to mind. A Dogs Purpose and The Call of the Wild are the only other two I know of.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2013)

Because cats are the superior creature.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Because cats are the superior creature.


Stop it with your damn lies woman!


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Because cats are the superior creature.


Cats are overrated.


----------



## Troj (Sep 13, 2013)

*The Plague Dogs by Richard "Watership Down" Adams.

*Dog Tales by Myron Beck

*Shiloh by Phyllis Naylor 

*Call of the Wild by Jack London

The "Survivors" series by Eric Hunter

Ribsy by Beverly Cleary

Sounder by William H. Armstrong

The Last Dogs: The Vanishing by Christopher Holt

A Dog's Life: Autobiography of a Stray by Ann Martin

Lady: My Life as a Bitch by Martin Burgess

Star in the Storm by Joan Hiatt Harlow

*Flawed Dogs by Berkeley "Bloom County" Breathed

*The "Bunnicula" series by James Howe

Angus and Sadie by Cynthia Voigt

Sirius: The Dog Star (anthology) by Martin Greenberg

Waggit's Tale by Peter Howe

The "Hank the Cowdog" series by John R. Erickson

*Recommended by yours truly.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 13, 2013)

Old Yeller? :v


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

Raspberry said:


> Warrior Cats? _Cats_.


This is what pissed me off the most. I was hoping for some serious dog action in Warrior Cats, but no, it's all about cats and cat accessories.

But yeah, I can't think of much outside of Plague Dogs.


----------



## Troj (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh, right! Old Yeller, of course .

The Incredible Journey, too. And 101 Dalmatians, and its sequel.

If we're including books about just-regular dogs, the Story of Edgar Sawtelle is amazing, but only references the dogs in passing.

I'm having a hard time coming up with stories about dogs that are targeted at adults, save for the "Dog Tales" anthology, and "Lady: My Life as a Bitch." Everything else on my list is YA or Middle Reader.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 13, 2013)

I could only think of Clifford the big red dog.


----------



## Teal (Sep 13, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> This is what pissed me off the most. I was hoping for some serious dog action in Warrior Cats, but no, it's all about cats and cat accessories.
> 
> But yeah, I can't think of much outside of Plague Dogs.


 The authors of Warrior Cats have made a series called Survivors about dogs.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> The authors of Warrior Cats have made a series called Survivors about dogs.



Really? I only heard of their grizzly series.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2013)

Where the Red Fern Grows?
It's got dogs in it

Because of Winn Dixie

Shiloh

uhm, yeah that's all that i can think of :c


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 13, 2013)

Raspberry said:


> Really? I only heard of their grizzly series.


it's a fairly new series with only two books out, last time I checked. I haven't read it myself but I am considering it.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 21, 2013)

the hound of bascherflield(or whatever i dont fucking know what its called) - by (the guy who made shrelock holmes)


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 21, 2013)

Don't bother with Survivors. I've been reading Warriors since I was much younger, and I do love Seekers, but Survivors is simply horrible. It isn't even truly written by the Erin Hunter team.


----------



## veliz2 (Oct 15, 2013)

WAGGITS TALE ALL TEH WAY BRO! wuh, i.. i mean, for a kid of course... Its not like i read kid books or anything! psshhhh! where did you get that from!?!


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 25, 2013)

From the horror shelves, there's Dean Koontz's _Watchers_, though in that case the dog is super-intelligent, so I don't know if that qualifies as "normal dogs". (I also remember enjoying _Fluke_ by James Herbert many years ago, but that comes under the 'person becoming a dog' category, so that's out.)

As far as the cat living comfortably with its owner, maybe _The Book of Night With Moon_ by Diane Duane, and its sequel _To Visit the Queen_.


----------

